# Dem bones and ivory



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2015)

These are three new one recently finished for show and tell hammer held yesterday.
The dagger has ancient ivory, guard and pommel mad with Chad Nichol damascus and the blade I made from Doug Ponzio Damascus.
The 2nd. one is made from a rasp file and zebra bone.
The 3rd one is made from Chad Nichols damascus, aluminum guards and camel bone scales.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2015)

Robert you shouldn't have painted them camo - we can't see them!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 15, 2015)

Robert, I love those!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Robert you shouldn't have painted them camo - we can't see them!


Sorry about that, have a new computer with 8.1 and there is quite a learning curve between it and windows 7!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 15, 2015)

That dagger looks awesome ! Really like that damascus

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2015)

Those are all wicked loking - love 'em.

I insteretd your pics and arranged them in the order I think you meant to match the descriptions. Hope I got them right . . .


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2015)

There is a story that goes with the ugly one. I ruined a $45 piece of stellar seacow bone shaping it for the file blade and it put me in a dark mood. thus the zebra bone handle.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2015)

Molokai said:


> That dagger looks awesome ! Really like that damascus


I agree, Doug and Bob Eggerland are two my most favorite damascus makers.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Those are all wicked loking - love 'em.
> 
> I insteretd your pics and arranged them in the order I think you meant to match the descriptions. Hope I got them right . . .


Thanks again Kevin, still trying to master these thing but I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2015)

NICE steel and use of it........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2015)

Here is a better picture of the dagger I noticed the first picture was out of focus.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 15, 2015)

Those are awesome! Do you mind if I ask what a price tag would be on that dagger?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mrbelvetron (Feb 15, 2015)

I really like the zebra bone!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2015)

Robert - Thise are fantastic. The dagger steals the show though. The little band of file work in the middle of the bolster on the dagger is awesome and speaks volumes to the detail and craftsmanship that went into it. I cannot get my head around the pattern in the Doug Ponzi damask though. Thats crazy .
I really like the pattern you left in the spine of the file knife too. 
Great job Robert - As always your work is inspiring.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 15, 2015)

Those are incredible Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Those are awesome! Do you mind if I ask what a price tag would be on that dagger?


Because of the cost of the ivory and the damascus steels I will have to get no less than $800. Even though it is not banned ancient ivory, especially in the larger sizes, is very expensive.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2015)

Every one is a gem in my book! It's amazing how artful those guys are getting at making Damascus patterns....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 15, 2015)

That dagger is awesome, def my fav of the group


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert - Thise are fantastic. The dagger steals the show though. The little band of file work in the middle of the bolster on the dagger is awesome and speaks volumes to the detail and craftsmanship that went into it. I cannot get my head around the pattern in the Doug Ponzi damask though. Thats crazy .
> I really like the pattern you left in the spine of the file knife too.
> Great job Robert - As always your work is inspiring.


That old rasp made for some interesting grinding, because one side was flat and the other side was rounded. It was hard to make every thing even out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 16, 2015)

Incredible craftsmanship! Professional grade! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 16, 2015)

Very cool! The damascus patterns in those are insane. I would love to see how the patterns like that are made.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 16, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Very cool! The damascus patterns in those are insane. I would love to see how the patterns like that are made.


There are a few books that show how it is done and there might be some web sites that demonstrate some of the more common patterns. Some of the makers don't share.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 17, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Incredible craftsmanship! Professional grade! Chuck


Robert wrote the book on professional grade

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

